# wtb black wire guides



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been looking and can't seem to find any. I want to wrap a new cobia rod and I'm looking for the black wire guides. if anyone has a lead on them please let me know


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

If you are talking about the darker gunmetal colored chrome ones we got ours from half hitch in destin. If you are talking black black no clue.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

A Option if you don't find any and if you know some one that can powder coat them cheap maybe just a idea don't know how well it will work out


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

i think the ones I'm talking about are black, I've never had them before but I've seen them on rods and they looked like black wire guides to me... i could be wrong


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

You are probably looking for black Perfection wire guides. Half Hitch had them a year ago, who knows now. Supposedly they are still in business and making guides but finding a source to buy them is a struggle.

PS, these guys show having some of the sizes. Give them a call they may actually have them. http://www.thesurfcaster.com/product/Perfection_Black_Wire_Guide/Guides

Fisherman's Headquarters shows having all sizes of the stainless colored Perfection guides. I've had good success painting the silver guides black.
http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/equip_perfection_guides.htm


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a full set, they are used, plus a few extras sizes 70-10 making 9 total, if you're interested throw your price at me, I wont be insulted by an offer.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Unless you have a tight budget, I think the fuji k guides would be better on a cobia rod


----------

